# Tool Belt Recommendation



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I never received a tool belt from my union apprenticeship. Come to think of it, I didn't get any tools either. I bought my own.

I have bought various tool belts over the years and I always end up just putting the tools in my pockets like most electricians.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I do not wear a tool belt either. I carry a small veto TP4B bag that stands up on its on when set down. Tool belt just messes up my back. Only have the basic tools and a small plastic tote of parts or tools necessary for the task at hand. Everything else is on the van. I've tried large tool bags, belts, crates. My back hates all of them and I don't need that many tools at once. I do have larger bags to store stuff in the van but I don't carry them anywhere.


----------



## lukebarber (Aug 7, 2016)

+1 to Veto TP4-B bag


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Stay away from this:

https://images.app.goo.gl/QfmtGAErA9T9jSGs9
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I have an Occidental commercial electrician set that is great. Very comfortable. It's pricey but lasts longer then the nylon set of bags (there's plenty to choose from) that will last you a year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

2WiredUp said:


> Does the union usually give a tool belt to apprentices, or just the tools? What's the best kind of tool belt for a commercial electrician? Also what materials are best? Any other things I need besides what the union will give me?



1. The Union gives you a tool list of tools you need to purchase and have with you while working.

2. The best tool belt is one that you don't actually wear.

3. The less weight you put on your body will result in less repetitive orthopedic injuries in the long term.

4. Get ahead of all the other people starting out with you by learning to keep your tools in a bag or box that stays in the truck or gangbox and only carry just what you need. 

5. For the times you need a little more than what fits in your pockets a nail apron will add pocket space without a lot of weight. 


If you have a foreman that insists you wear a pouch take a lesson from old guys that have years of experience and wear this rig:












I personally use the Carhartt rig for ladder work and carry my tools on site in a Veto TP3 or TP4 depending.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Local 3 IBEW. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm Industrial so no way am I wearing a Belt, carry this and have a Roll around if this ends up not being enough,...


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My recommendation is get a set of suspenders for your tool belt. Older you will thank you for it.

I used to have a set of rainbow suspenders which allowed me to use whichever bathroom I choose.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

five.five-six said:


> My recommendation is get a set of suspenders for your tool belt. Older you will thank you for it.
> 
> I used to have a set of rainbow suspenders which allowed me to use whichever bathroom I choose.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Shazbot, I loved that show. And I miss Robin Williams. What a talent.


----------



## 2WiredUp (Nov 29, 2019)

What about boots? Should I use steel toe or is regular fine? I'd rather use regular because its lighter and I feel like its safer when climbing up ladders. But idk how often something could drop on my foot.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

2WiredUp said:


> What about boots? Should I use steel toe or is regular fine? I'd rather use regular because its lighter and I feel like its safer when climbing up ladders. But idk how often something could drop on my foot.


I don't know about where you are, but around here we must wear protective toe footwear in construction. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

2WiredUp said:


> What about boots? Should I use steel toe or is regular fine? I'd rather use regular because its lighter and I feel like its safer when climbing up ladders. But idk how often something could drop on my foot.



I've always found the composite toe type are fine on normal work sites.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> Stay away from this:
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/QfmtGAErA9T9jSGs9
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Now that you posted that 99 is gonna be all over that.


----------

